# Heating / water system



## Shez (Aug 7, 2016)

Hi we have a autotrail Comanche 2016 and have just noticed-when we turn the heating / water system on there is a smell of burning. We have done a few trips & this has just started.
There is no smoke or anything to suggest there is a fire ..just a smell of burning. The warning indicator is stating W 18 H which means a problem with the ventilation not getting air to intake or outtake. 
Any views /help appreciated.


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

As it's new, you should surely be talking to the supplying dealer as it sounds dangerous !


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The dealer should be the first port of call for problems with a new van


tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ditto, dealer problem.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I there an external flue cover that needs to be taken off, if not then yes it is back to the dealer as quick as you can.Send an email to them overnight explaining the problem and tell them when you will be bringing the vehicle in to them.Do not use until inspected and passed as safe by them.

cabby


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Or give Truma a call to see what the consequence of the fault code is.


W = Warning
H = Furnace (presumably meaning boiler)
The number in the middle is the 'error code' and 18 refers to either:

a) Warm air outlet blocked - check the individual outlet openings.
b) Circulated air intake blocked - remove blockage from circulated air intake.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Check the obvious things like flue vents etc for obvious obstruction (not likely to be the external cover as the system won't operate for more than a few seconds if that's not removed) 

Have you used the heating part on any previous occasion? If not then it might just be dust burning off, I get it each year when I test the Truma heating at the start of the season.

If neither of the above then it's back to the dealer time. I would be inclined to make a firm appointment for them to investigate rather than just turn up on spec to get the "Sorry we are very busy today, please make an appointment for next March" type greeting (especially if you live any distance from the dealership)

Keep us posted.

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Any news?


----------

